
AR Startup Meta  Company (YC S13) Shuts Down - ENadyr
https://next.reality.news/news/ar-startup-meta-company-shuts-down-amid-asset-foreclosure-sale-patent-fight-executive-departures-0192384/
======
tmikaeld
Really sad for the AR world, these guys actually had a product on the market.

